# First Soil Test



## Art James (Jun 18, 2019)

Finally decided to take this more seriously and just got results from my first soil test. I'm open to advice and recommendations on the next steps of this process. I know my Ph is high but other than that not sure of what to do. Thanks, I'm loving this forum so far. I decided to get more serious after seeing everyone's awesome yards. Also, this is for a Common Bermuda lawn and I'm located in Texas.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have a common Texas soil. It is high in pH and doesn't need anything else buy nitrogen. You should try FAS and elemental sulfur per this guideline.


----------



## Art James (Jun 18, 2019)

I did read this guideline and it is very helpful. Ok, so for fertilizer I should be looking at dropping straight nitrogen? I purchased carbon x last year, can I use that still? I also purchased Feature last year, I will use that for my iron source based on what I read in the link provided. Another question, the sulfur is to help lower pH but I noticed the sulfur results are very high. Will dropping more sulfur have any negative results? I plan on dropping what I posted below. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can use the carbonx you have. Avoid products with phosphorus.

The sulfur they measured is a different form (Sulfate-Sulfur) The elemental sulfur is to produce hydrogen and lower the soil pH. It will increase your sulfate sulfur too, but I don't know of a detrimental effect.


----------



## Art James (Jun 18, 2019)

Sounds good, I appreciate the information you provided. Is there anything else I should be concerned about? I was expecting to have to do more robust soil corrections but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Art James (Jun 18, 2019)

Got results from my backyard soil test today. I have St Augustine in the back. My PH is high here as well. Although their recommendations didn't mention trying to lower. Can anyone provide feedback?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I can't read the second image. It is too low of a resolution. It seems like it needs some phosphorus from the bars.


----------



## Art James (Jun 18, 2019)

This one is a bit clearer.


----------

